# Liquid Ice melters



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Ice Ban. I have been looking at a liquid only deicing system and was set on using the Ice Ban products but have noticed alot of posts on this site for magic.... which is a new product name to me. 

I would like to hear from everyone what the preferences are for pretreating sidewalks and high trafic areas? how do these products clean up? Are they water solluable?

Thanks for all of your replys.
the new guy needs help!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This might be a useful link for you. There is also a comparison chart for the various products. You might also do a search on here for "magic".

http://www.icemelters.com/


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Magic is very popular in the northeast. Most of the snowplowers in my area use it as an additice to their normal salt/sand mixture. A few use the magic for spot spreading such as on walks or shady areas.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Personally i would strongly recommend against using any liquids as an anti-icing material if you have not used a treated salt first.
There is a learning curve when using liquids and to just jump into them will probably frustrate you and get you in trouble.
We are an authorized distributor for Magic and Ice Ban products. Its not the product that can be the only dilema you may run into but the way you apply it and what you apply it too.
I would be happy to explain in more detail if you like but not on this forum.Please feel free to call me if i can be of any further help.
845-485-4200
John Parker


----------



## Mike Klansek (Sep 19, 2001)

*Ice Ban*

If you are interested in information about Ice Ban, I suggest that you check out the website at iceban.com. It contains product spec sheets and more.

Check out the articles written about Ice Ban over the last year.

Finally, I'd contact Frank Corea directly. He's the regional sales manager for IN. If you like, he can give you user references in Indiana. I think you'll like what you see.

By the way, the INDOT bid was one of the first bids of the upcoming season. It went to Ice Ban.

Mike Klansek
Natural Solutions Corporation


----------



## Mike Klansek (Sep 19, 2001)

ceaman:

I forgot to give you the phone number. Frank Corea can be reached at 561-758-5794.


----------



## skyfame (Apr 2, 2005)

*Liquid Ice Melt Products Reviews*

Here are a few testimonies on liquid ice melt products that may be of interest and a website that has articles about using these products around the house as well as industrial solutions.

Hope this helps

Go to: http://www.icenator.com

Bill Edmisson

"Icenator made me a hero and now we use Icenator in all areas of our Steel Mill."

"Icenator is awesome! As a snow removal contractor we make more money spraying deicer than we do pushing snow."

"Icenator is a product that sells itself. Our customers like it because it is effective at melting snow and ice and clean to use. Icenator doesn't leave the mess that salt and sand does, saving our customers money in cleaning up inside and out!"

"We have a lot of steel structures that are up off the ground - steel cat walks, metal steps - Icenator seems to work real well on those. We have been very pleased with it!"


----------

